
Elektra 0.8.21 and Book released - markus23
https://www.libelektra.org/news/0.8.21-release
======
jitl
I spent a few minutes reading over the website trying to figure out _what_
this library does, and _why_ that’s useful.

Seems to be:

\- abstracted way of reading a formatted configuration file into memory

\- knowledge of other application’s config files on the same system

\- a notification system for listening to changes in configuration

\- some sorts of sysadmin tools to manage the above? Seems like it could do
some of the job of Nix or Chef in terms of applying desires configurations.

So, it’s like the Windows registry, except data truth is stored in regular
config files (yaml, INI, /etc/hosts, etc...) in various places on your system.

Do I have that right?

I think the website could do a better job.

